# good examples of low cheekbones?



## foreverugly1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Having trouble finding good examples.


----------



## riftpersiancat (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## StolenDays (Apr 4, 2020)

Low set doesnt exist


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 5, 2020)

bump


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Apr 5, 2020)

there are only bad examples


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 5, 2020)

Low set: 






High set:


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Lars (Apr 5, 2020)

young depp


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 5, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Low set:
> 
> View attachment 338865
> 
> ...


The low-set cheekbones actually look pretty good. The low-set still doesn't look as low-set as Johnny Depp's though.


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Low set:
> 
> View attachment 338865
> 
> ...



Hm. I guess I was picturing something lower set. Also, legit anyone's cheeks look low compared to O'Pry, damn,


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 5, 2020)

foreverugly1 said:


> Hm. I guess I was picturing something lower set. Also, legit anyone's cheeks look low compared to O'Pry, damn,


I have the first models cheekbones, it's so shocking though how low-tier it looks compared to Sean O'Pry. But upon looking at the first one, it's high-set Imo, just not as high-set as O'Pry's.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 5, 2020)

foreverugly1 said:


> Hm. I guess I was picturing something lower set. Also, legit anyone's cheeks look low compared to O'Pry, damn,



It’s a morph






The height wasn’t morphed, but the prominence was.


----------



## Slayerino (Apr 5, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Low set:
> 
> View attachment 338865
> 
> ...


Bullshit! If Eriksen has low set cheekbones than no one has high set cheekbones.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 5, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> Bullshit! If Eriksen has low set cheekbones than no one has high set cheekbones.


This ^


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 5, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> Bullshit! If Eriksen has low set cheekbones than no one has high set cheekbones.



Lmao. He does. You’re right though, hardly anyone has high set cheekbones, the only person I’ve seen is O’Pry and some other model who I can’t remember.


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 5, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> Bullshit! If Eriksen has low set cheekbones than no one has high set cheekbones.


His are low Oprys cheekbones are literally beside his eyes


----------



## Slayerino (Apr 5, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> His are low Oprys cheekbones are literally beside his eyes


Opry is a deformed alien. He has nothing on Eriksen.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 5, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> Opry is a deformed alien. He has nothing on Eriksen.


Sorry but you're coping, O'Pry looks good. Look at all of the women in the comments of whatever that Taylor Swift video was.


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 5, 2020)

I want to see actual low set cheekbones.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 5, 2020)

foreverugly1 said:


> I want to see actual low set cheekbones.


Look up Johnny Depp.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Bluepill (Apr 5, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> View attachment 339035
> View attachment 339036


 I've never seen a guy like that in real life


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## 000 (Apr 14, 2020)

Lmao your profile pic


Slayerino said:


> Opry is a deformed alien. He has nothing on Eriksen.


----------

